# Icone iCal sur une autre application



## Stegue (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Suite à de nombreux problèmes  de synchronisation entre iCal et Google Agenda, j'ai décidé de transformer ce dernier en application avec Fluid. (ce qui me permet d'ouvrir l'agenda Google sans me déconnecter d'un autre compte Gmail que j'utilise) Et de me passer d'iCal.

Mais faut l'admettre, l'icone iCal avec la date du jour est trés pratique et esthétique.

Ma question est de savoir s'il y a un moyen d'avoir cette même icone sur mon application Google Agenda/Fluid.

Merci.


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2010)

Oulà..... mettre l'icône d'iCal sur une autre appli est une chose, faire en sorte que les chiffres suivent en est une autre! :sick:

Ça doit marcher via un script intégré à iCal.... donc sûrement difficilement adaptable à un autre logiciel... 

J'me demande si ça ne se passe pas de ce côté là :





Mais quoiqu'il en soit, tu t'apprêtes sûrement à t'aventurer dans quelque chose de très compliqué... :sick:


----------



## Stegue (5 Décembre 2010)

Argg !

Tant pis et merci.


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2010)

J't'ai fait peur? 

J'ai pas dit que c'était impossible hein?! 


D'ailleurs, si t'as l'âme d'un bricoleur, une bonne sauvegarde (au cas où) et que tu maîtrises l'anglais... cette page a l'air de donner des pistes....

À voir...


----------



## Stegue (5 Décembre 2010)

Peur, je n'sais pas. Disons que je ne m'y connais pas assez pour ça.


----------

